# 2011 Maxima Fog Light Upgrade



## 31mmurphy (Oct 4, 2011)

I am looking to upgrade my oem fog lights to HID on my 2011 Maxima. Does anyone have a simple step by step direction to do this? Also, what is a good bulb and ballast kit to buy? Thanks


----------



## Jared700 (Sep 25, 2011)

I installed my own HID on my 2011 Nissan Maxima but it was for the headlight projectors. The temp is 8000K and it's sick during the night and looks better than the luxury cars on the roads. I got it on HID Kit Conversion - Xenon Headlights, HID Kits and Bulbs. All of their products are plug and play so installing them only took me 15 mins each side with the front end on.... If i were to install them, I would place them on the chassis high enough so that no water can reach it.


----------

